# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Çuditerisht!

## studente22

kane kaluar shume vite nga jeta ime dhe une ende spo arrij te kuptoj aftesine e njerezeve te fshihen pas fjaleve, ti keqperdorin ato, te genjejne kaq hapur.dhe e keqa ne histori jam une, une qe di vetemn ti plas ndjenjat e mia perballe, une qe nuk di ti rezervoj fjalet kur me preket dinjitteti.cudieterisht tani kam filluar te mendoj duhet te ndryshoj une apo te tjeret?nuk me pelqen ky ambient, eshte bere si nje sken politike gjigande ku te gjithe  e dime qe te tjeret genjejne por cuditerisht lidhemi pas genjeshtrave te tyre.me habit aftesia e disa njerezeve per te genjyer, aq ftohte pa ndjenja sa jam e sigurt qe ehste shume e veshtire per kedo per ti kuptuar.
sdo harroj kurre fjalet e tim vellai. ti duhet te ndryshosh me tha. e di se ka te drejte por nuk mundem.me pelqen qe te jetoj ne nje jete reale dhe jo te genjeshtert.

----------


## AlbaneZ

Mendim i sinqerte Studente22 por ky eshte aktualisht realiteti i hidhur ne Shqiperi (nuk e di se kujt vendi i referoheni ju)

Si eshte ajo shprehja.... Welcome to my world!

----------


## Toffee

31 vjece e akoma sje pershtatur me ambientin shoqeror?  :ngerdheshje: 
Miremengjes...  :perqeshje:

----------


## angmokio

> kane kaluar shume vite nga jeta ime dhe une ende spo arrij te kuptoj aftesine e njerezeve te fshihen pas fjaleve, ti keqperdorin ato, te genjejne kaq hapur.dhe e keqa ne histori jam une, une qe di vetemn ti plas ndjenjat e mia perballe, une qe nuk di ti rezervoj fjalet kur me preket dinjitteti.cudieterisht tani kam filluar te mendoj duhet te ndryshoj une apo te tjeret?nuk me pelqen ky ambient, eshte bere si nje sken politike gjigande ku te gjithe  e dime qe te tjeret genjejne por cuditerisht lidhemi pas genjeshtrave te tyre.me habit aftesia e disa njerezeve per te genjyer, aq ftohte pa ndjenja sa jam e sigurt qe ehste shume e veshtire per kedo per ti kuptuar.
> sdo harroj kurre fjalet e tim vellai. ti duhet te ndryshosh me tha. e di se ka te drejte por nuk mundem.*me pelqen qe te jetoj ne nje jete reale dhe jo te genjeshtert*.


Fatkeqsisht gjithcka qe thua eshte realitet. Vellai yt te ka dhene keshillen e duhur. Ti thua se nuk mundesh? Per c'fare nuk mundesh? Te ndryshosh nuk do te thote te genjesh dhe ti por te jesh me vigjilente ndaj mashtrueve dhe dallaverexhive qe ke rrotull. Jeta reale eshte pikerisht kjo qe ti po jeton me genjeshtrat sheshit. Nese nuk do mundesh ti besh balle keq me vjen por do te te shkelin tere jeten me kembe.

----------


## prishtina75

kane kaluar shume vite nga jeta ime dhe une ende spo arrij te kuptoj aftesine e njerezeve te fshihen pas fjaleve, ti keqperdorin ato, te genjejne kaq hapur.dhe e keqa ne histori jam une, une qe di vetemn ti plas ndjenjat e mia perballe, une qe nuk di ti rezervoj fjalet kur me preket dinjitteti.cudieterisht tani kam filluar te mendoj duhet te ndryshoj une apo te tjeret?nuk me pelqen ky ambient, eshte bere si nje sken politike gjigande ku te gjithe e dime qe te tjeret genjejne por cuditerisht lidhemi pas genjeshtrave te tyre.me habit aftesia e disa njerezeve per te genjyer, aq ftohte pa ndjenja sa jam e sigurt qe ehste shume e veshtire per kedo per ti kuptuar.
sdo harroj kurre fjalet e tim vellai. ti duhet te ndryshosh me tha. e di se ka te drejte por nuk mundem.me pelqen qe te jetoj ne nje jete reale dhe jo te genjeshtert.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Te kesh nje jete te plotesuar nuk do te thote te jeshe i varfer apo i pasur por te jetosh ashtu si ti ke deshire, ne rastin tend jeto me realen me te verteten ndersa ata ose ato qe e gjejn veten tek genjeshtra leri aty sepse ajo eshte bota e tyre.

----------


## studente22

jo se nuk jam ambjetuar me shoqerine por vazhdon te me cudise ky realitet i  genjeshter.si valle papritur u beme te gjithe mjeshter te genjeshtrav?

----------


## prishtina75

> jo se nuk jam ambjetuar me shoqerine por vazhdon te me cudise ky realitet i  genjeshter.si valle papritur u beme te gjithe mjeshter te genjeshtrav?


E kan pyetur P.A.S. kujt i ngjajne femija, ai ka thene femija i ngjajne kohes,  :buzeqeshje:

----------

